# adobe brick and anchors



## kirk.rote (Sep 1, 2011)

whats the best way to anchor an exposed wooden window sill into the existing adobe wall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Inside the house or outside?


----------



## kirk.rote (Sep 1, 2011)

Inside the house. I want to install oak window sills, but Im concerned with how to anchor them down securly


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

kirk -

You failed to give your location since that could help identify what the "adobe brick" is.

It could be a traditional mud brick/block or it could be a more modern "adobe stone"/"slump block" that is actually a concrete block.

Dick

Dick


----------



## kirk.rote (Sep 1, 2011)

*Adobe brick & Anchors*

I'm still trying to figure out how to input info on "about me", but if it helps, I live in Tucson, Arizona. The structure I'm working on is probably at least 50 years old plus. I'm concerned about installing new wooden sills @ the windows, and making them secure as possible without causeing damage and more work for myself. "The adobe is traditional mud brick"


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

kirk.rote said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to input info on "about me", but if it helps, I live in Tucson, Arizona... The structure I'm working on is probably at least 50 years old plus. I'm concerned about installing new wooden sills @ the windows, and making them secure as possible without causeing damage and more work for myself. "The adobe is traditional mud brick"


Don't know about your main question, but if you go to the UserCP button on the dark bar, and follow it to "Edit your details", scroll down, then you can add your location.


----------

